# Motherboard 8-PIN EPS power connector burned



## sudheep.p.anand (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi,

I was build a computer configuration combined with Asrock 990FX Motherboard with AMD FX8530 processor. Even though this motherboard was having 8-pin EPS power connector, I was connecting the SMPS of 4-pin EPS cable, which I was using for earlier PC.

3 month later, I noticed that my PC was powering off automatically in between while working. After I was checked the motherboard its noticed that 8-PIN EPS connector and 4-Pin EPS SMPS connector got melt due to the heat and now no proper contact is happening. 

This motherboard still has warrenty period. I couldn't find service center in Mysore for Asrock.

Please let me know, is there any option, I can replace the EPS pin on motherboard, as many of the local computer service shops were telling that, this connector will not be available.

Attached the pic of the EPS connector on motherboard and SMPS.

*i.imgur.com/ppB82Tn.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HTSR2dJ.jpg

Regards
Sudheep


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 22, 2014)

sudheep.p.anand said:


> I was build a computer configuration combined with Asrock 990FX Motherboard with AMD FX8530 processor. Even though this motherboard was having 8-pin EPS power connector, I was connecting the SMPS of 4-pin EPS cable, which I was using for earlier PC.



NO!!! Never do that. Never even use 4 pin to 8 pin adapter too. Which 19th century power supply did you use?

I seriously doubt any motherboard manufacturer will honour warranty when its end user's fault. I hope the processor is working fine. If you can't find ASROCK's service center, then refer to the distributor sticker on the box.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 22, 2014)

Never even mention that to AS Rock,but they will find out anyway,no brainet.Which PSU did you use? Praise the lord that your VRMs are still intact.


----------

